# Java sound pulseaudio



## de_dieter (14. Jul 2016)

hello

ich benutzte Java jdk-8-Oracle-arm32 und will musik abspielen mit javax-sound-sampled. Nun muss ich das aber mit pulseaudio und nicht über Alsa machen. Aber Oracle untersützt kein pulseaudio. hat jmd ne Idee wie man es implementieren kann?


----------

